# Element 26" tv sound but no picture?



## MnM bar (May 12, 2013)

*Element 26" elchs261 sound but no picture* 
Element 26" elchs261 sound but no picture I've tried replacing most of the capacitors but nothing. When powered on the brand name element could be seen the left side of the screen appears dimmer then the blue screen appears for less than two seconds then nothing. I could hear sound but no picture I then placed a bright flashlight to against the screen and I'm able to see the picture but only the diameter of the flashlight so as I move the light to different areas of the screen I'm able to see the picture. I was told that the power supply board needs to be replaced but I can't find any where every site shows out of stock. I've checked the ltage and it appears to be ok. Now on the main board there is a resistor that becomes extremely hot with the temperature probe the meter reads over 400 degrees in about a minute after powering on. Can any one help please I would greatly appreciate any solution available thank you sincerely M&M bar. Power supply board model# rsag7.820.1235/roh ver f. Main board model # rsag7.820.1528/roh ver c


----------

